
Ask HN: Competing with a Prior Employer - mieseratte
Supposing you worked for a firm that did not require you to sign a non-compete, does not have any discernible IP, and has since been sold to another firm that you have no relationship with - would you consider launching a competing product?
======
deanalevitt
Sure! Why not? You've got the experience, expertise and no contractual
obligation. If you think you can compete, go for it.

